# Crate question



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My husband and I just put up the crate for Izabelle yesterday!!!!:biggrin1:
I think this week is going to go so slow but anyways was wondering how much room she should have in her xpen and should we put her crate in there during the day? We are going to keep her in the crate at night in our room but during the day we are going to keep her in the xpen when we can't have both eyes on her. We are going to potty train her to go outside we will not have pee pads. So any advice would be great!!!
Thanks,
Meg


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

There are loads of threads about housebreaking etc....go to the search function above and put in housebreaking or potty training etc....you see so much info!!! GOOD LUCK...REMEMEBER...CRATE AND CONSISTENCY - some say every2 hours - I say every 45 min when they are puppies and you are home!! :whoo:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with every 45 minutes when they are very young!


----------

